# Enrolling 4 year old in school



## Samson (May 20, 2008)

Hi,

Please help! I am moving to Ottawa in July 2009 for 1 year to work. My wife and son will come with me. My son would be due to start school in England if we were not moving but since we are I would like to know how I go about finding out abou schools and enrolling.

We will be living in the Ottawa Civic Hospital area, which I am told is 5 minutes from Downtown. I would be extremely grateful for some help as just don't know where to even start!


----------



## divastarz (Mar 18, 2008)

Please click on the links below. I hope this can help! Goodluck!

Public Education Ottawa | Ottawa-Carleton District School Board - Home page

Ottawa Catholic School Board - School Board - Home

Ottawa Carleton District School Board | Our Programs | Elementary Programs


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I think you will have to enroll your child in pre-school at that age , look up none profit day care for more information . Colin


----------



## thebroons (May 18, 2008)

In the UK it would be nursery school, but in Ontario a 4-year old would be enrolled in kindergarten at a local primary school.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Depending on childrens birthdates, generally 4 year olds would mean junior kindergarten, 5 would be senior kindergarden and 6, grade one and so on. Junior kindergarten is optional. Some parents keep children home for that year if they feel they are not ready, or think they should not start so young. Most send their kids though if they are showing readiness. It definitely was better for adjusting to SK in my opinion. 
You can also homeschool.
Schools make it easy to get enrolled and get going-they will be very helpful.


----------

